# Win ME -> Win XP drucken geht nicht



## andyK (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem Desktop PC Windows XP Professional mit SP 2 laufen und auf dem Laptop noch Windows ME. 
Beide sind normal mit einem Netzwerkkabel verbunden und ich kann auch von beiden auf den jeweils anderen zugreifen.

Das einzige, was nicht geht, ist das Drucken. Am Desktop ist ein USB Drucker angeschlossen, welcher auch freigegeben ist. Auch habe ich zusätzliche Treiber für 98/ME installiert. Die Firewall blockt auch nichts.
Auf dem Laptop habe ich einen neuen Netzwerkdrucker installiert.

Will ich jetzt aber vom Laptop aus drucken, kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass irgendein Zugriffscode ungültig ist und der Drucker offline gestellt(?) wird.

Ich habe es einmal mit installiertem Teiber auf ME und einmal ohne probiert. Beides ohne Erfolg.
Wenn ich wenigstens auch nicht die Dateien des anderen PCs sehen würde, aber das geht ja alles.

Habt ihr Ideen?


----------

